# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Écija intenta contener el Argamasilla ante la amenaza de nuevas lluvias

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/andal...04elpand_3/Tes

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * España  >
    * Andalucía

3 de 14 en Andalucía  
Écija intenta contener el Argamasilla ante la amenaza de nuevas lluvias
Los técnicos levantan diques de urgencia para reducir el riesgo de inundación

MANUEL PLANELLES - Sevilla - 04/01/2011

Después de las cinco inundaciones que ha sufrido Écija durante el pasado mes de diciembre nadie puede asegurar que una nueva tromba de agua no vuelva a arriar las calles de este municipio sevillano. Según las previsiones que ayer manejaba la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, a partir del miércoles volverá a llover en esta localidad. Y se estima que las precipitaciones serán de carácter "fuerte" durante la jornada del viernes.

La solución "provisional y urgente" que se está llevando a cabo es la construcción de un dique en la cabecera del arroyo Argamasilla, según detalló ayer el Ayuntamiento de este municipio. El arroyo, que es el que ha provocado las cinco inundaciones anteriores, discurre soterrado por debajo de la localidad durante unos 1,8 kilómetros. El problema es que la conducción subterránea, que está saturada de escombros y sedimentos, no ha podido asumir todo el caudal durante las últimas lluvias, lo que, al final, ha provocado las inundaciones en el municipio.

El dique que se está construyendo como medida de choque pretende crear un "efecto embalse" que permita que el agua no llegue con tanta fuerza hasta la conducción subterránea, según detalló ayer Francisco Mora, consejero delegado de Egmasa, la empresa pública que está realizando la obra. Los técnicos de la Junta y el Ayuntamiento trabajan en tres turnos para intentar finalizar este muro de emergencia. La previsión es que pueda estar rematado el jueves.

Además, según detalló ayer el Consistorio, también se han establecido dos puntos más de control en el cauce del Argamasilla. Dentro del término municipal, se realizan catas de comprobación de obstrucciones de la conducción soterrada del Argamasilla por las que se están sacando los escombros que habían cegado el encauzamiento.

Sin embargo, el problema de fondo no se podrá solucionar inmediatamente. Por un lado, mientras sigan las precipitaciones, no será posible finalizar la limpieza de la conducción subterránea. Esta limpieza, según señaló ayer el consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, arrancó en el mes de septiembre y "quedó interrumpida por las lluvias torrenciales que han caído" durante el pasado mes de diciembre.

Cuando se paralizó la limpieza ya se había despejado un kilómetro del encauzamiento subterráneo, que, además, tiene un "trazado sinuoso", añadió Francisco Mora. Antes de esas lluvias restaban otros 800 metros en los que la conducción estaba prácticamente cegada por los sedimentos. Además, las trombas de agua han vuelto a ensuciar los tramos que ya se habían limpiado. Según dijo ayer el consejero de Medio Ambiente, si las condiciones meteorológicas acompañaran y no hubiera más lluvias los trabajos de limpieza se podrían finalizar en un mes.

Pero la solución definitiva pasa por la obra de encauzamiento que se está llevando a cabo para que el Argamasilla no atraviese el municipio. Esta actuación, que cuenta con un presupuesto de 30 millones de euros y está cofinanciada por la Unión Europea, no se prevé que esté rematada hasta el 2012, según reconoció ayer el consejero delegado de Egmasa. Hasta que no se remate, las trombas de agua podrían seguir asolando este municipio sevillano.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Miedo me da ese *"efecto embalse"*... :Embarrassment: , máxime haciéndolo in-extremis ahí a todo correr  :Embarrassment: 

Esperemos que no ocurra nada  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

> Miedo me da ese *"efecto embalse"*..., máxime haciéndolo in-extremis ahí a todo correr 
> 
> Esperemos que no ocurra nada


Así es F. Lázaro, como se suele decir, puede que el remedio sea peor que la enfermedad. No sé porque las obras de limpieza no comenzaron en Mayo o Junio y no al comienzo del otoño.

----------


## Salut

^^ Hombre, los retrasos no son algo excepcional en la administración...

...lo que SÍ QUE NO ENTIENDO es por qué empezaron a limpiar la tubería DESDE ARRIBA, puesto que limpiando desde abajo es más fácil transportar el material y se evitan efectos como el que hemos visto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ...lo que SÍ QUE NO ENTIENDO es por qué empezaron a limpiar la tubería DESDE ARRIBA, puesto que limpiando desde abajo es más fácil transportar el material y se evitan efectos como el que hemos visto...


Más vale que en vez de limpieza, le metan una buena excavadora y levante todo el arroyo soterrado y deje el arroyo al descubierto respetando su cauce... verás como así no pasan estas cosas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

Uy, has mentado al diablo!

¿Derribos de viviendas ilegales? ¡¡NO, POR DIOR!!

¡¡Que luego perdemos las próximas elecciones!!

----------


## REEGE

Veremos a ver lo que se consigue con éstas obras de emergencia... Que parecen muy precipitadas y intentan callar a la opinión pública... Pero como las lluvias vuelvan a campar a sus anchas por Écija... La que les va a caer!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Escolleras, diques para producir un efecto embalse, 1 km por limpiar, trabajos de urgencia......................., ¡esperemos que no llueva como para comprobar la efectividad de las "soluciones" mientras el arroyo no esten limpio en su totalidad

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡esperemos que no llueva como para comprobar la efectividad de las "soluciones"


Sí, mejor no jugar a la lotería  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Écija 
El dique provisional contra las riadas se acabará en una semana.
El alcalde solicitará a la Junta de Andalucía una subvención extraordinaria por los daños causados durante las cinco inundaciones que ha sufrido el pueblo en un mes.

Luis Cotán, écija | Actualizado 14.01.2011 - 09:31

Varias máquinas trabajan en las obras del muro de contención del arroyo.  
Inundaciones en Écija

Las obras de los diques de control del caudal del arroyo del Argamasilla en Écija finalizarán la semana que viene. Así lo anunció ayer el ingeniero jefe de la obra, Manuel Paredes, quien aseguró que los trabajos se encuentran actualmente al 70%. Los técnicos mostraron su confianza en que el proyecto tenga la suficiente capacidad como para proteger al pueblo tras haber sufrido cinco inundaciones en un mes.

El alcalde de Écija, Juan Wic, visitó ayer las obras del Argamasilla para comprobar su evolución, y aunque en un primer momento afirmó que éstas finalizarían este fin de semana, los técnicos se apresuraron a corregirle asegurando que esperan terminar la semana que viene. Según declararon, el dique ya está funcionando: "el sábado cayeron 12 litros y el domingo 19 que fueron regulados perfectamente, gracias a lo cual se consiguió el objetivo perseguido, que no es otro que paliar los efectos de las lluvias en Écija".

Wic también comentó que los técnicos municipales se reunirán hoy con la subdelegación del Gobierno para informarle acerca de los daños producidos y los gastos que éstos han generado. Por otro lado, anunció que le solicitará a la Junta de Andalucía una subvención extraordinaria. Además, el alcalde declaró que el consorcio de seguros ya les ha ingresado parte del dinero a algunos de los vecinos y comerciantes afectados.

Las principales obras que se están llevando a cabo en Écija son tres. La primera de ellas es un dique de unos cinco metros de alto y seis de ancho para embalsar el agua en la cabecera del arroyo y controlar la entrada de la misma en el cauce subterráneo del Argamasilla. "Este muro es una solución provisional y de emergencia", explicó el alcalde. El dique pretende evitar nuevas inundaciones mientras continúan los trabajos de desvío del arroyo, unas obras que comenzaron hace un año y a las que todavía les quedan 18 meses para finalizar. Los técnicos explicaron que el dique está formado por un núcleo de material impermeabilizante cubierto por grandes piedras de entre tres y cuatro toneladas de peso cada una que se encargan de transportar hacia el lugar unos cien camiones al día. Los ingenieros indicaron que lo que realmente están haciendo con este proyecto es "estrangular" el afluente. El muro de contención permitirá almacenar hasta 35.000 metros cúbicos.

El jefe de obra explicó que una segunda actuación se llevará a cabo bajo la carretera de circunvalación. Debajo de ella discurren los arroyos Argamasilla y Físico, y aunque en medio de las inundaciones se colocaron algunas piedras para contener el agua, "esta vez vamos a recolocarlas de forma que dejen pasar mucho menos", dijo.

La tercera intervención tendrá lugar desde la embocadura del Argamasilla en Écija hasta su salida al río Genil. Justo donde comienza su paso subterráneo bajo el municipio astigitano se instalará una compuerta que permitirá regular el paso del agua hacia el subsuelo de la localidad. Además, se están realizando tareas de limpieza de todo el cauce del arroyo, lo que permitirá evacuar con mayor facilidad todo el agua que entre en futuras inundaciones. 

"Estos trabajos podrían terminar la semana que viene", comentó Wic, quien quiso desmentir que en las aguas del Argamasilla se hayan encontrado "objetos tan inusuales como lavadoras". Catorce máquinas se están encargando, en diferentes sitios de Écija, de extraer del cauce todos los sedimentos que arrastraron las fuertes lluvias del último mes.

----------


## ben-amar

Lavadoras quizas no se hayan encontrado pero si colchones y restos de vehiculos

----------


## AntonioPedro

A ver si sacais alguna conclusión.

Os pongo algunas fotos del arroyo Argamasilla, antes de soterrarse a su paso por el casco urbano, está dividido en dos zonas, una entre una carretera de circunvalación creada hace unos años ( 5 o 6 + o -), y la embocadura del arroyo soterrado, y otra entre la carretera mencionada, con paso del arroyo libre por abajo, aunque ahora semitaponado por grandes piedras, ( no se desde cuando), que han creado la "balsa" que se ve en la segunda foto y el nuevo muro que estan construyendo (foto tres)



Como podeis ver la zona está clramente "limpia" y la flora no ha sido destruida ni inundada, o al menos eso me pareció a mi.



Este es el paso bajo la carretera de circunvalación mencionado, que se encuentra semitaponado, de ahy que se formase un embalse de agua los dias de las inundaciones.



Este es la zona entre la carretera y el nuevo muro de piedras y en la zona de la izquierda de hormigon, que se está terminando ahora.


A la vista de estas fotos yo saco una conclusión, el arroyo, en su tramo final al aire libre, antes de soterrarse bajo la ciudad, no sufrió un gran aporte de agua que lo anegara, ya que la vegetación está intacta y no se aprecian zonas que hayan estado inundadas ( excepto una pequeña zona a la derecha, que se puede deber a la lluvia local), por lo que el volumen que recibia deberia haberlo transportado con holgura.  Por tanto, el poroblema ha de estar en suciedad en su interior, lodo, forraje etccc, y en mi opinion, el nuevo muro no va a servir de mucho mientras no se acaben las labores de limpieza del cauce soterrado del arroyo.

¿ Que opinais?

Saludos


Saludos

----------


## Luján

Primero.

La vegetación que aparece en la primera foto bien puede haber sido anegada. Prueba de ello es que a la izquierda en primer plano se ven unas rodadas sobre un barro fresco y bien encharcado. Esa vegetación puede sobrevivir un par de días bajo el agua de vez en cuando.

Segundo.

El taponamiento del paso de aguas bajo la circunvalación es, cuanto menos, temerario. Como vuelva a llover de esa forma, el Argamasilla inundará el pseudoembalse que han hecho con este tapón y si sigue cayendo pasará por encima del tapón (y de la carretera). En el peor de los casos, el tapón se desplomará y en vez de una inundación será un micro-tsunami lo que barrerá las calles de Écija.

Tercero.

La única solución viable es aumentar el cauce del arrollo, bien sea creando un cauce artificial rodeando la ciudad (tipo Nuevo cauce del Turia de Valencia) o bien aumentando la sección y la cantidad de los tubos que soterran el actual cauce, a la vez que se realizan labores de limpieza con alta frecuencia.

Ambas posibilidades son costosas en tiempo y dinero. Las actuaciones actuales no son más que parches sobre una tela mal cosida hace años.

Otra solución viable, que debería ir asociada a alguna de las dos anteriores sería la construcción de una presa en el cauce del Argamasilla con capacidad para retener temporalmente (laminar) una avenida importante de agua.

----------


## AntonioPedro

El encauzamiento del arroyo en un canal circunvalando la ciudad está en construcción, pero las obras no terminan hasta finales de 2012, va soterrado en gran parte y por lo que he visto, la sección me parece escasa, a ver si os pongo fotos.

Lo que comentas Lujan, de la vegetación , me convence, pero , entonces ¿ porque al otro lado de la carretera no existe nada de vegetación?, está arrasada y a dia de hoy si intentas meter un pié te hundes, y en el otro lado ¿pudo entrar un vehiculo?,  pero ¿ cuando, antes o despues? yo pienso que tuvo que ser antes de las inundaciones graves (   habia llovido pero menos).

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> El encauzamiento del arroyo en un canal circunvalando la ciudad está en construcción, pero las obras no terminan hasta finales de 2012, va soterrado en gran parte y por lo que he visto, la sección me parece escasa, a ver si os pongo fotos.
> 
> Lo que comentas Lujan, de la vegetación , me convence, pero , entonces ¿ porque al otro lado de la carretera no existe nada de vegetación?, está arrasada y a dia de hoy si intentas meter un pié te hundes, y en el otro lado ¿pudo entrar un vehiculo?,  pero ¿ cuando, antes o despues? yo pienso que tuvo que ser antes de las inundaciones graves (   habia llovido pero menos).
> 
> Saludos


Si el cauce va entubado, mal vamos a no ser que sea de muchos metros de sección.

Aparte de lo que te comento de la vegetación resistente, en 10 o 15 días esa vegetación verde es capaz de crecer de forma impresionante.

El vehículo creo que ha pasado recientemente, ya que de haber sido antes de las inundaciones posiblemente las marcas se hubieran borrado, o al menos difuminado.

Que al otro lado no haya vegetación puede ser porque tras el comienzo de la construcción del tapón hubo otra riada y al embalsarse el agua, los lodos que tenía en suspensión sedimentaron, dejando una alfombra. También puede ser que antes de las inundaciones en aquella zona (por encima de la carretera) no hubiera una vegetación similar, debido a la propia obra de la circunvalación y al suelo existente.

No lo puedo asegurar porque no conozco la zona.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.eltiempo.es/ecija.html

Fuente: eltiempo.es

----------


## REEGE

El Ayuntamiento de Écija prosigue con el estudio y ejecución de las diferentes medidas de protección de la ciudad frente a las avenidas del Arroyo. Argamasilla y del río Genil.

El muro de control y contención construido en la cabecera del arroyo Argamasilla, cuya finalidad es evitar nuevos desbordamientos, han finalizado ya con el término de las obras de consolidación.

Estas obras contendrán el agua del Argamasilla antes de llegar a la embocadura en la que entra soterrado por la ciudad, con lo que se controla también el caudal de entrada de agua para que sólo se introduzca lo que el encauzamiento es capaz de evacuar al Genil y evitar así nuevos desbordamientos del arroyo, que ya han causado daños en el municipio por valor de 23,5 millones de euros. Este muro tiene una capacidad de almacenamiento de 35.000 metros cúbicos y llegará a embalsar agua en un área aproximada de 16.000 metros cuadrados.

A este punto de control se le suman dos puntos más ya finalizados:

Una escollera con piedras de gran tamaño en el ojo de la carretera de circunvalación, que además del argamasilla, también retiene el agua del arroyo del físico.

Y la propia embocadura del cauce soterrado del arroyo, donde se ha realizado una limpieza total de los residuos que trae el agua y donde se ha reconstruido la embocadura. Asimismo, una compuerta de control manual permite la entrada en mayor o menor medida del agua al cauce soterrado.

Al margen de estas obras, continúan sin descanso los trabajos de limpieza completa del cauce soterrado del arroyo.

En estos momentos hay 20 catas de comprobación de obstrucciones abiertas, de las que se están retirando grava y sedimentos. Hasta ahora se han extraído casi 4.000 toneladas (desde primeros de diciembre), lo que viene a ser aproximadamente 1.800 m3 de lodos, grava y sedimentos. Todas estas catas se están realizando en los lugares donde los técnicos creen que pueden estar los puntos negros o atascos: zona de Puerta Osuna, Cronista Martín Jiménez, Zona de calle arroyo y Avda. de Andalucía. Las catas y limpieza, financiadas a través de la Junta de Andalucía, las realizan las empresas INSERSA y FCC, que utilizan 7 camiones de extracción de lodos y piedras.  Se están extrayendo unos 120 m3 diarios de residuos.

INSERSA trabaja con un Dumper oruga, que hace el trabajo más pesado, así como de forma manual. Al Dumper se le suman los camiones y otras dos empresas ecijanas subcontratadas por FCC y por EGMASA: Astigimaysa y Astitorres.

La succión se hace en algunos puntos desde dentro del cauce, donde operarios equipados están trabajando para retirar la mayor cantidad posible de sedimentos.

Los trabajos de limpieza del arroyo proseguirán hasta que esté completamente limpio según ha señalado el Alcalde de Écija Juan Wic, que esta mañana ha realizado una visita a las obras de limpieza.

Según los técnicos la previsión es que sobre el 8 de febrero se comiencen a tapar las catas de Puerta Osuna y zona de C/Arroyo, mientras que las catas de Cronista Martín Jiménez y Avda. Andalucía seguirán abiertas hasta mediados de abril. 

Muro de defensa del Genil

Por otra parte, el alcalde, Juan Wic, ha explicado que también se está estudiando mejorar las partes del muro de defensa de la ciudad frente al río Genil, donde se detectaron problemas tras las inundaciones del 7 de diciembre de 2010, cuando el Genil se desbordó y entró en la ciudad tras alcanzar una altura histórica de 7,37 metros y un caudal nunca registrado antes de más de 1.000 m3/s.

Esos puntos están localizados en la barriada de La Alcarrachela, donde ya los efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME) señalaron debilidades tras la primera de las seis inundaciones sufridas por la ciudad en solo un mes según ha señalado Wic. Es por ello que se invertirán 1,6 millones de euros en un proyecto aprobado la pasada semana y redactado por Ayesa, la misma empresa que se encargó de las dos primeras fases para la protección de la ciudad frente a las avenidas del río tras la inundación de diciembre de 1997.

Asimismo, dentro de este proyecto se incluirá una actuación global que sanee también el canal recreativo, la depuradora, así como las estaciones de bombeo con sus colectores. Este proyecto será financiado por la Junta de Andalucía.

Obras de urgencia en los desagües de Padilla, Cava y Maritorija

Por otra parte, y dentro de las obras de prevención, el Ayuntamiento de Écija está ejecutando obras de urgencia en las calles Padilla, Cava y Maritorija, para instalar una serie de desagües que conecten los colectores de estas calles con el colector general de la calle Miguel de Cervantes, en un intento de evitar las inundaciones y el embalse de agua en dichas calles. Se prevé la finalización de las obras de las dos primeras a principios de la semana que viene, mientras que en Maritorrija está previsto que concluyan sobre el 7 de febrero aproximadamente.

Igualmente se siguen estudiando las medidas para realizar este mismo proceso en las calles Emparedamiento y Coronado. De hecho, los técnicos de urbanismo ya están levantando planos topográficos, etc. para ver esta posibilidad.



Fuente: utempresa.com

----------


## ben-amar

Espero, y es mi deseo, que con estas actuaciones se vean solucionados los problemas y las inundaciones que viene sufriendo la "sarten de Andalucia"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espero, y es mi deseo, *que con estas actuaciones se vean solucionados los problemas y las inundaciones que viene sufriendo* la "sarten de Andalucia"


Esperemos que sea así como dices  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pero yo sigo pensando, que la verdadera solución es ésta:


Costosa esta vía e incluso "dolorosa" para los que la pudieran sufrir, por supuesto que sí... pero yo desde luego, sigo pensando que ese cauce del Genil hay que prepararlo, y sobre todo, desterrar al arroyo y dejarlo como debería estar, al aire libre, con su cauce calculado para un periodo de retorno grande.

Mientras que no se hagan estas dos cosas, por muchas medidas que se tomen, sí, pueden servir de "parche", pero a la larga, sigo pensando que el problema va a seguir siendo el mismo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

En Lora del Río, Alcolea del Río y Écija
Junta invierte 11,1 millones en obras de emergencia para evitar el riesgo de inundaciones. 

SEVILLA, 29 Mar. (EUROPA PRESS)    
El consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, ha informado al Consejo de Gobierno de las obras de emergencia que desde principios de este año lleva a cabo su departamento para evitar el riesgo de nuevas inundaciones en los municipios sevillanos de Lora del Río, Alcolea del Río y Écija.

Los trabajos, que suponen una inversión de 11,1 millones de euros y 180empleos asociados, consisten fundamentalmente en la reconstrucción y mejora de las infraestructuras de defensa que resultaron destruidas el pasado mes de diciembre durante las crecidas del Guadalquivir y de los arroyos Churre, Argamasilla y Físico. La población beneficiada por estos proyectos se eleva a 63.000 habitantes.

   Las obras con mayor presupuesto y plazo de ejecución --4,5 millones y un año-- se desarrollan desde el mes de febrero en Lora del Río, donde Medio Ambiente construye un nuevo muro de defensa a lo largo de la margen derecha del Guadalquivir y de la izquierda del arroyo Churre, con una cota de 37 metros. El proyecto tiene como objetivo evitar que puedan repetirse las avenidas del pasado invierno, que afectaron especialmente a la parte suroeste del núcleo urbano y provocaron el desalojo de 150 familias en la barriada de La Petra y el aislamiento de un millar de vecinos.

   En Alcolea del Río se realizan obras para la reposición y estabilización del muro de sostenimiento de la margen derecha del Guadalquivir, cuyo derrumbamiento en un tramo ocasionó el desalojo de siete viviendas y diversos daños en el vial urbano, sobre todo en la zona de la calle Betis. La intervención tiene un presupuesto de 3,6 millones de euros y estará concluida antes del verano.

   Finalmente, y con una inversión de tres millones de euros, en Écija se desarrollan actualmente los últimos trabajos del proyecto iniciado en diciembre para paliar los daños ocasionados por las crecidas de los arroyos Argamasilla y Físico. El desbordamiento de estos cursos fluviales, encauzados bajo las calles, afectó a más del 30 por ciento de la superficie del núcleo urbano y perjudicó directamente a unas 3.000 personas. 

   Las obras, centradas en mejorar y ampliar la capacidad de encauzamiento, incluyen la adecuación de las estaciones de bombeo, la limpieza del colector del Argamasilla y la construcción de diques provisionales de regulación en las cabeceras de los arroyos.

----------

